# Cricket Update



## OldGnarlHead

Something amazing has happened!!
We have introduced organ, almost halfway done, and we've had NO setbacks whatsoever! It's a miracle! 
We've also started giving her treats of things she hasn't eaten yet and there have been no hiccups! Like, we're talking venison liver treats, dehydrated duck heart, freeze dried lamb, and no cannon butt! I think its a miracle.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Good for Cricket(and you)! Part of it has probably been her body just adjusting to a new diet.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Finally, right? We have found it's easier if we introduce new proteins to her in treat form so we're hoping to start on the venison we have in the freezer! Now we just have to find a way to get more of it...


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Find deer processors in your area. Their scraps are free.


----------



## gemma23426

Glad to know that it works for you. All the best.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Well, as it turns out, my boss hunts and said that we can have his scraps! He's going hunting tonight, too!


----------

